# I love my R3



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Just back from a ride in the beautiful weather we have here in CO and just had to brag about how great of a bike my R3 is. Puts a huge smile on my face every time I ride it, and that's the main thing. Right?


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Pics!


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to read a happy person with his r3, I should have mine in a few weeks although I was tossing up to get an r5 still trying to decide.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad to hear your happy! Mine puts a smile on my face everyday, even when I don't ride. We need pics!

Good luck with your decision Social racer.


----------

